# Rich Piana is fulla sh**



## Ironbuilt

Rich Piana on Synthol - YouTube







You know pretty sad he's in denial or am I wrong. ?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Rich Piana on Synthol - YouTube
> 
> You know pretty sad he's in denial or am I wrong. ?



About what? That he only used to bring up his "peak" or his over all view of synthol?


----------



## swolesearcher

i wanted to post this thing too but then i didn`t lol... anyway yes he`s full of shit but it might be true that he doesn`t have synthol... because he`s got PMMA... LOL


----------



## LuKiFeR

any1 think that hes a bit out of breath and snifflin a lil??


----------



## swolesearcher

LuKiFeR said:


> any1 think that hes a bit out of breath and snifflin a lil??



yes i do.
check this out at 6:26


MUTANT Rich Piana interviewed at the 2013 FIBO! - YouTube


----------



## tripletotal

Lmao


----------



## The Grim Repper

I find him entertaining as hell and he's a beast.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah he's got a good gig going and the mutant protein seems like a solid product. Just wish these kind of videos didn't happen but hey gotta make a living and a good one at that I assume.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ That.  He's a personality and with the tats, pits, cars, cash and attitude, he's a great find.  I love Piana for the character he is.


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> I find him entertaining as hell and he's a beast.



x2

Most impressive BB I have seen in person by far. 

I think his vids are great too. Sure he has bullshitted in some of them but atleast he speaks the truth a lot of the time. Although when the 'no bullshit' guys bullshit it's not the best. I just watched his arm one and everything he says is correct and it's a great vid but you have to laugh cos it isn't training that has transformed his arms into what they are today.

Even before he was a sponsored athlete I have always thought PVL were a great company. They are behind the mutant series... my fav products by far. I have a bag of mutant mass waiting for me after I get back from my hol


----------



## ASHOP

The Grim Repper said:


> I find him entertaining as hell and he's a beast.



Same here. Quite the character and a mass MONSTER!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Elvia1023 said:


> x2
> ...I have a bag of mutant mass waiting for me after I get back from my hol



Yes I do!


----------



## Enigmatic707

What!? You guys don't rail your pre workout in the gym off the squat rack?


----------



## The Grim Repper

enigmatic707 said:


> what!? You guys don't rail your pre workout in the gym off the squat rack?


:d


----------



## ericraven

I like this guy. He is crazy entertaining.


----------



## ASHOP

Enigmatic707 said:


> What!? You guys don't rail your pre workout in the gym off the squat rack?



I'm hardcore as they get but they actually suprised me when he did that.


----------



## Enigmatic707

ASHOP said:


> I'm hardcore as they get but they actually suprised me when he did that.



I used to beta test some stuff for Avant Labs... We had an intra-nasal Nor ephedrine/Yohimbine HCL/Caffeine stack... But it was suspended in liquid- 

I took it twice and it sucked ass- what he did was pure coke head status! I love him for it though!


----------



## ericraven

ASHOP said:


> I'm hardcore as they get but they actually suprised me when he did that.



He looked like he had a lot of practice doing that. lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

ericraven said:


> He looked like he had a lot of practice doing that. lol



Yeah- for sure.... Not exactly something you do so casually unless you've had a few sleepless nights in your past


----------



## mikeystrong

Rich is an idiot, and he is NOT a bodybuilder. He even says that. He is a terrible representative for our sport.


----------



## Alinshop

mikeystrong said:


> Rich is an idiot, and he is NOT a bodybuilder. He even says that. He is a terrible representative for our sport.



Wow, you either love or hate this guy.  I think he's a cool cat.


----------

